# Keyboard Mod Guide: Final Version



## Burn

good guide! this deserves a sticky
















here are the EL wires he was talking about:
http://www.xoxide.com/5ft-aqua-elwire.html AQUA wire
http://www.xoxide.com/5ftgreenelca.html GREEN wire
http://www.xoxide.com/5ftredelwire.html RED wire
hope this helps


----------



## overclocking-the-world

Here are some better pictures of *Step 2* and the drilling of the power wire for the E.L wire


----------



## Burn

hey oc-ing-the-world, put those links up top! that way, people can find them easier!
i have the exact same keyboard, but mine's wireless, so no mod for me


----------



## overclocking-the-world

Where does you keyboard get its power from? A battery because if thats so you could just use your keyboards power source and put your E.L wire into that. Or "infuse" them.


----------



## Burn

i guess i could do that, but is it safe? would it explode the batteries?


----------



## overclocking-the-world

Do you know how many volts your Keyboard takes?


----------



## archer_456

Nice guide, I stickied it for you.


----------



## archer_456

The only thing I think you need to inlcude in the guide is where to plug the wire in after it leaves the keyboard. Stuff like, wether it plugs directly into a Molex plug or if it needs a power pack, etc. This would help people who have never worked with EL wire. Thats all I see lacking in the guide, well that and a few mispelled words. LOL.


----------



## Burn

3 volts.


----------



## overclocking-the-world

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ATVkid*AFZ**
3 volts.

What kind of battery?
AA? AAA? D? C?


----------



## Burn

AA

Quote:


Originally Posted by *overclocking-the-world*
What kind of battery?
AA? AAA? D? C?


----------



## overclocking-the-world

I'm pretty sure that if you did it right that it would work, errr but be careful i might be wrong

You could either do that or get the E.L wire's own Battery


----------



## Burn

their own battery i wouldn't mind... do you know where i can get it?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *overclocking-the-world*
I'm pretty sure that if you did it right that it would work, errr but be careful i might be wrong

You could either do that or get the E.L wire's own Battery


----------



## KSIMP88

ah, just edit the guide professionally on word 2003


----------



## overclocking-the-world

http://www.theessentials.com/jump.js...&iProductID=82

Use that kind. Take the + and - of the E.L wire power wire and use something to keep the wires there.... should work


----------



## Burn

ok...that should work. sounds good


----------



## Inquisitor

... you could sodder the El wire to your keyboard I think

or make a usb comming our of your keyboard and hook that into your computer

try that ... it will make it look very professional


----------



## Burn

hth will i convert the two power cords into USB?


----------



## Inquisitor

go search up my led mod

take those black and red in the usb and sodder them into the red and black el wire cables

whats the min. power el needs?


----------



## Burn

idk, but USB will supply enough power, but i'm not too sure if it'll supply too much, that's the thing...and then it'll spike a port, and you'll fry your board.


----------



## Inquisitor

too much .. i'm worried about to little

if it doesnt burst a led ... it doesnt do too much


----------



## Natel

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ATVkid*AFZ**
i guess i could do that, but is it safe? would it explode the batteries?

The EL wire is 12 volts right? That's only 8 batteries, or you could pick up some of the 3 volt lithium batteries and use 4 of them. Hell, if you wanted to get real into it and be wireless, find a 12 volt transformer from an old cellphone or diskman, get a female plug that fits it from radioshack, wire some rechargeable batteries and the plug inside the keyboard and you could have rechargeable EL lighting for your cordless keyboard.


----------



## Sai_Jao

im in awe


----------



## overclocking-the-world

I was just wondering how many people have actually tried my guide. Post a reply here if you have, and how it turned out please.


----------



## bradleyl20

Nice Mod, i just went and bought a keyboard. its already lit


----------



## overclocking-the-world

Wheres the fun in that


----------



## bradleyl20

Quote:


Originally Posted by *overclocking-the-world*
Wheres the fun in that









i probably will do this mod to my old keyboard though. I will take pictures when i do it. Again Nice Mod


----------



## pbasil1

i may have to try this mod... i have already repainted my keyboard, and i have some EL laying around... so i think ill give it a try one day when im bored... great mod!

do you know if its possible to pwer the EL from the keyboards power source?


----------



## overclocking-the-world

Acutally i don't know but i really would like to do that. I don't know about the E.L wire from Xoxide because the power cord for that E.L has a unidentified black box on it. when i pull the unidentified circuit board out of the black box it has just a couple of resistors, capacitators, and one big thing that i don't know what it is. If you find out let me know please.


----------



## DeeJay1337

Can't wash a keyboard then


----------



## FearSC549

Who washes their keyboard, they use alcohol to clean it.


----------



## Kill Phil

Just went to the xiodide site, aqua is discontinued. 
http://www.xoxide.com/5ft-aqua-elwire.html AQUA wire


----------



## gn09

hey great guide. i never thought i'd drill a keyboard!


----------



## sonicboom

I was wondering if I could get a video of you using this keyboard to see what it looks like from a typing point of view.
Edit:
Would I be able to run EL wire under the keys, if so how would I be able to tell if I would still have enough room for the keys to still press down.


----------



## Ceadderman

Ummm great "guide" but maybe should have been brand & model specific?

Don't get me wrong but I'm not sure that this fits my brand & model.

I need to mod my KB. It is solid, but it's two main flaws is no backlit keys and it's only available in blue LED form. It's the OCZ Sabre x86. Every light on it is blue. Really annoying to people who don't like brite lites in the dark. I want to change my LEDs' out all to red. So would like to know how to go about doing this.

I apologize if I thread jacked. Just don't know if I should create another one that may only last 1 page.

So if anyone has any ideas please let me know. I really don't care about the warranty since it's only a year anyway. Thanks.

~Ceadder


----------

